# Shimano 105 shifter - broken?



## bannind (Sep 13, 2009)

I apologize if this has been answered elsewhere, but I am unsure how to properly describe the problem. 

I have a Scott Speedster S30 with Shimano 105 shifters. At least that is what I think I have, the bike was a gift and my use of the bike can best be described as comical.

The front shifter will no longer shift. It feels like something is broke or no longer catching to move the cable. The brake still works just fine. When I use the squeeze the brake and look at the inner workings, I can see the good side moving when I hit the triggers. The other side will not move at all. I can move the cable by hand to the front dérailleur, so it isn't stuck.

My questions are, is this a common occurrence? If so what is the fix? something I can do myself or best take it too a bike shop?

Thanks in advance, I have included photos of the good (bottom picture) and the bad (upper picture) shifters.

thanks,
dan


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Get your screwdriver out and overhaul and replace the cable. 

Remember, if you don't have the balls to do it, take it in the shop.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

What I've been told is that the 105 brake shifter which shifted *both* doubles and triples had issues with breaking detents / pawls. The warranty replacements are *either* double 105 brake shifters or triple 105 brake shifters. But those crank-specific 105 brake shifters are not on the market yet. At any rate, broken 105 brake shifters is a known problem, so I would insist on a warranty replacement.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wim's advice is correct, but IME the shifter can _sometimes_ be freed. In essence, you've overshifted onto a nonexistent chainring. To attempt to free it, you'll have to press the inner lever in (towards the tire) exerting considerable force - more than you'd normally apply. If you're unsuccessful you can still warranty it, but the method described has worked for me on several occasions.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

If it doesn't release by pressing the inner lever with normal force, DO NOT FORCE IT. It will definitely break. Back out the outer limit screw and add slack via the down tube barrel adjuster, THEN press the inner lever. 

If that works, then just make your adjustments again and enjoy your rides. If it does not work and the shifter will not release, then the shifter is broken.

Your LBS will be able to replace the shifter. Whether or not they will have one, is hard to say. 

As wim said, the new crank specific shifters are not on the market yet, BUT they are avail from Shimano for warranty purposes, in which your LBS can order one directly from Shimano for warranty replacement.

In the past 8 months, I've had to have 7 105 shifters replaced under warranty for this exact issue. I've had zero problems having Shimano warranty new shifters for me.

And this issue also falls into the Tiagra shifters too.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

frdfandc said:


> *If it doesn't release by pressing the inner lever with normal force, DO NOT FORCE IT. It will definitely break. Back out the outer limit screw and add slack via the down tube barrel adjuster, THEN press the inner lever. *
> If that works, then just make your adjustments again and enjoy your rides. If it does not work and the shifter will not release, then the shifter is broken.
> 
> Your LBS will be able to replace the shifter. Whether or not they will have one, is hard to say.
> ...


I disagree. It's already 'broken' and the OP has the option to warranty it. Beyond that, adding slack to the cable defeats the purpose of using that tension to free the shifter. Your method almost guarantees it'll remain locked in position. Again, _the method described has worked for me on several occasions. _


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, you can disagree, but excessive tension causes excessive pressure on the inner release pawl. Forcing the shifter to release is just asking for a broken shifter.

But as you say its already "broken" If its broken, not much he can do to make the shifter work properly because the pawl is broken.

If he just pushes on the release lever too hard, it will break. I'll put money on it. Like I mentioned before, I've had to replace 7 shifters in the last 8 months due to this problem. But I didn't mention the shifters I have fixed/prevented from breaking.


So back to the OP. Take into your LBS and state that your front shifter isn't holding the shift. They should warranty a new shifter via Shimano without question.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

frdfandc said:


> Well, you can disagree, but excessive tension causes excessive pressure on the inner release pawl. Forcing the shifter to release is just asking for a broken shifter.
> 
> But as you say its already "broken" If its broken, not much he can do to make the shifter work properly because the pawl is broken.
> 
> ...


Maybe this is just a syntax thing, but when you say you've had to replace 7 shifter in the last 8 months, do you mean on your own bike(s)? Or do you work in a bike shop and have worked on that many shifters on other peoples' bikes? I ask because, if those are all yours, no offense, but I'm guessing there's something wrong with the way you're shifting...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

frdfandc said:


> Well, you can disagree, but excessive tension causes excessive pressure on the inner release pawl. Forcing the shifter to release is just asking for a broken shifter.
> 
> But as you say its already "broken" If its broken, not much he can do to make the shifter work properly because the pawl is broken.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I'd call the tension excessive, I'd call it taut, and that tension is used to free the shifter. Of course, if too much pressure is applied the shifter will break (if it isn't already), but what I said was 'exerting considerable force - more than you'd normally apply' - and that's about the best way I can describe it. And I doubt the pawl is broken, more likely it's locked. 

For the record, I don't doubt your experiences. I've heard many reports of problems with these shifters, but I also have accurately relayed my experiences. IMO the best course of action would be for the OP to work with his LBS on a replacement, but at least try my method if for no other reason than to (possibly) have a normally operating drivetrain until the replacement arrives.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Opus,

I work in a bike shop. My stuff works fine. Usually when I see the shifters break, is after a new bike purchase, but before the customer can come back in for adjustments needed after the first few rides. When the throw is made for the shift up to the big ring is made, it doesn't shift right into gear, so the rider makes the shift again, forcing the shifter to go into the 3rd gear selection, like if the bike is equipped with a triple.

PJ, if the OP takes off the crash plate, removes the black nut lock, removes the nut and pulls the black housing off, he will find the pawl is broken. The pawl breaks around the pivot point.

I have two at work. I'll take a picture for reference if you'd like. And its not a hassle to do so. Only 30 seconds of work.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

frdfandc said:


> Opus,
> 
> I work in a bike shop. My stuff works fine. Usually when I see the shifters break, is after a new bike purchase, but before the customer can come back in for adjustments needed after the first few rides. When the throw is made for the shift up to the big ring is made, it doesn't shift right into gear, so *the rider makes the shift again, forcing the shifter to go into the 3rd gear selection, like if the bike is equipped with a triple.*


Exactly.



frdfandc said:


> PJ, if the OP takes off the crash plate, removes the black nut lock, removes the nut and pulls the black housing off, he will find the pawl is broken. The pawl breaks around the pivot point.
> 
> I have two at work. I'll take a picture for reference if you'd like. And its not a hassle to do so. Only 30 seconds of work.


No need for pics, as mentioned I believe what you offer, but I leave open the possibility that the pawl_ isn't _broken, because my shifter hs exhibited the same symptoms and has been freed several times (till I learned *not* to do what you described above).


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Replace it. I tried to fix one a few months ago and it just broke again on the test ride and I was taking it easy on the shifter trying not to break it.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

frdfandc said:


> Opus,
> 
> I work in a bike shop. My stuff works fine. Usually when I see the shifters break, is after a new bike purchase, but before the customer can come back in for adjustments needed after the first few rides. When the throw is made for the shift up to the big ring is made, it doesn't shift right into gear, so the rider makes the shift again, forcing the shifter to go into the 3rd gear selection, like if the bike is equipped with a triple.
> 
> ...


Okay. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## 7he ]-[0rr0r (Mar 18, 2009)

I broke the same part you had in my 105 old ass 9 speed. first day of spring Couldn't help myself and went out for a ride and ice formed on my shifter line kapow after next shift. Mine was a bit of a hassle to get back together but the metal housing that held the cable seemed to be lead and though the cable had torn right through I just pulled the cable back through and bent the housing back into shape with my finger nails.
Lead! in a bike part!


----------



## THATmanMANNY (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah crap! My doub/triple front shifter just broke. I'm pretty confident in my bike mech skills and I didn't mess up setting the limit screws for the shifter to "overstretch". I used it for 5 minutes. I didn't even take it out on the road. It was on the trainer and I was making fit adjustments for myself. I read the warranty shifters are taking forever to come in. SUCKS! :mad2: These are very unreliable!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

THATmanMANNY said:


> Ah crap! My doub/triple front shifter just broke. I'm pretty confident in my bike mech skills and I didn't mess up setting the limit screws for the shifter to "overstretch". I used it for 5 minutes. I didn't even take it out on the road. It was on the trainer and I was making fit adjustments for myself. I read the warranty shifters are taking forever to come in. SUCKS! :mad2: These are very unreliable!


Try to free it. You've got nothing to lose at this point.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Replacement shifters are coming in fairly quickly now. I just ordered 3 last Friday. They showed up today.

BTW, I've found out from experience that using the front shifter on a trainer can break the 2/3x shifters. I broke 3 in one hour at work one day trying to dial in the FD. 

I know you were making fit adjustments so its apples/oranges. 

But what you need to do is loose the FD cable retention bolt THEN click the front shifter to shift down to the little chain rings. If the shifter is not broken, releasing the cable tension will allow the shifter to shift. If the shifter is broken, then you need to visit your LBS for a warranty replacement.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

frdfandc said:


> Replacement shifters are coming in fairly quickly now. I just ordered 3 last Friday. They showed up today.
> 
> BTW, *I've found out from experience that using the front shifter on a trainer can break the 2/3x shifters. I broke 3 in one hour at work one day trying to dial in the FD. *
> I know you were making fit adjustments so its apples/oranges.
> ...




THATmanMANNY: If you haven't done so already, read my posts above on how to clear the jam. Despite several jams (and each cleared), after 16 months my shifter still functions fine. I'm not guaranteeing my method works every time, and a broken shifter won't be 'fixed', but IMO it's worth a try before submitting a warranty claim.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah, that many. Unfortunately it was when this issue first started showing up and I didn't know what was causing it. 

Yeah, I know ways around it now and how to try and prevent the shifters from breaking, but sometimes it happens. 

Live and learn.:mad2:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

frdfandc said:


> Yeah, that many. Unfortunately it was when this issue first started showing up and I didn't know what was causing it.
> 
> Yeah, I know ways around it now and how to try and prevent the shifters from breaking, but sometimes it happens.
> 
> Live and learn.:mad2:


Actually, I was confused by your statement that FD shifters broke on a trainer. Why would shifting on a trainer be any different than on the road, or maybe I'm just reading your post wrong.


----------



## THATmanMANNY (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks gents but I think it is broke

I tried pressing the inner lever more force than usual and I removed the cable tension and tried to pull the cable etc etc. It's actually stuck on the smallest chainring and won't shift up. So I assume it's broke. I'll visit my LBS tomorrow. Hopefully they don't give me a hard time cause I didn't buy it from them.


----------



## THATmanMANNY (Jan 24, 2008)

frdfandc said:


> BTW, I've found out from experience that using the front shifter on a trainer can break the 2/3x shifters. I broke 3 in one hour at work one day trying to dial in the FD.


That's what I was doing before I did my fit. I seemed to work seamlessly and then I shift down during my fit and then it won't shift back up. You would think that shimano really shouldn't have advertised these as 2/3 shifters... I dunno I may have set it up wrong but like I said it was working seamlessly. I am using it as a double and it seems like they are breaking when ppl are trying to do that.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

THATmanMANNY said:


> Thanks gents but I think it is broke
> 
> I tried pressing the inner lever more force than usual and I removed the cable tension and tried to pull the cable etc etc. It's actually stuck on the smallest chainring and won't shift up. So I assume it's broke. I'll visit my LBS tomorrow. Hopefully they don't give me a hard time cause I didn't buy it from them.


If the LBS does give you grief you can go another route and contact Shimano yourself.
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/tech_support/warranty3.html
Look under *"In all other cases".*

Good luck!!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I was doing a fit for a customer, and noticed that the FD wasn't shifting just right. So I was trying to get the FD dialed in. Didn't work. 

When riding on the road, you let up a little on the pedaling to allow the chain to shift. When on a trainer, you really can't "let up" to make the shift.

I should have worded it better. Or added that once the FD is dialed in properly, then it will shift fine on a trainer.


----------



## 7he ]-[0rr0r (Mar 18, 2009)

I just gotta second that many of these are probably breaking when the drive train is adjusted so that your 2nd shift to the what would be the largest gear is not limited correctly so it does not propperly shift to the doubles 2nd chain ring. Prompting the use of the thrird partial shift straining against that limiting screw. So if it feels like it doesn't want to shift instead of forcing it break out the screwdriver and adjust that limiter screw. Or just bring a lighter with you if you were foolish like me in the cold.
My bike shifts relibly on a 2-3 shifter (I broke my rear one) and this drive train is from a caad4 from 2000 with lots of km's.


----------



## THATmanMANNY (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Well, good thing I make my LBS appearances here and there and they warrantyed it right away for me. Got on the phone and put it in the package while I was there. But that was 3 weeks ago. Still no shifter in


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

Just to add another data point - the 105 left shifter on my 09 Felt Z35 broke on the way to work today after 5 months and 1700 miles. I was hoping it was just stuck, but I coaxed a broken pawl piece out of the innards. The LBS mechanic wasn't familiar with this issue. I mentioned getting a double-only shifter, but have a feeling I'll end up with a 2/3 replacement.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Shimano is sending out correct shifters. However, it must be stated by the person making the warranty call to Shimano if the bike is double or triple equipped. Shimano will send out the proper shifter. 

So if you have a double, and Shimano is told that its a double, you will get a double shifter. Not a 2/3 replacement. They are not making them any more.

Downside, Shimano is filling cash orders before warranty orders. So it might take some time to get your shifter in. I've waited as long as 3 months, but currently its been approx 2-3 weeks turn around time.


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good info. Thanks.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I want to add a correct to my last post. As of today - 11/04/2009, Shimano is on a 2-3 DAY turnaround time for warranty 105 shifters. I just ordered 2 today and Shimano told me I should have them by Monday at the latest.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

frdfandc said:


> Downside, Shimano is filling cash orders before warranty orders. So it might take some time to get your shifter in. I've waited as long as 3 months, but currently its been approx 2-3 weeks turn around time.


Actually
Shimano doesn't have these for sale, only warranty replacement.


----------



## joe4702 (Aug 31, 2008)

My LBS called and Shimano indicated they are out of double 105 shifters until the end of November. They sent a triple instead. Kind of a hassle for both me and the LBS, but kudos to Shimano for at least getting me back on the road until the correct shifter is available.


----------



## Len Ciccone (Jan 17, 2008)

to frdfandc.Just how do you adjust a 3 ring to work on a 2 ring? I had a jam but got it to release, I want to avoid another....Thank you


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Len Ciccone said:


> to frdfandc.Just how do you adjust a 3 ring to work on a 2 ring? I had a jam but got it to release, I want to avoid another....Thank you


Follow these instructions from MisterMike. If your jammed 105 shifter fails, get a warranty replacement through your LBS or directly from Shimano USA.


----------



## Len Ciccone (Jan 17, 2008)

thank you for the quick reply,seems a little tedious ,but right now I don't have any trim although it is shifting ok.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Len Ciccone said:


> thank you for the quick reply,seems a little tedious ,but right now I don't have any trim although it is shifting ok.


Can you say exactly which components you are using? i.e. shifter model, front derailleur, and cranks? I ended up in a similar situations when I was using a triple Ultegra shifter, triple Ultegra FD and double Ultegra cranks. I ended up swapping out the tripled FD to a double FD and that fixed the problem for me.

If you don't have any trim in the big ring that would probably mean that your top limit screw is too tight. Of course it needs to be tight enough not to over-shift off the chain-ring. Can you see the FD moving when you change trim positions? I'm afraid, you really need to work your way methodically through the list if you want it to work right. It isn't all that time consuming.


----------



## Len Ciccone (Jan 17, 2008)

The shifter is st 5600. I have one big twist from small to large front rings. I'm almost afraid to adjust for available trim because of the jams I have been having. The heck of it is , I bought on line...no help from seller with shifter replacement, even though it is new and defective...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Len Ciccone said:


> The shifter is st 5600. I have one big twist from small to large front rings. I'm almost afraid to adjust for available trim because of the jams I have been having. The heck of it is , I bought on line...no help from seller with shifter replacement, even though it is new and defective...


This is of course the downside of buying on-line (unless you pick a reputable company to do business with). It amazes me how little people value the warranty and service aspects of a purchase.

This is a common 105 failure mode, and I doubt that your average on-line seller (e.g. ebay vendor) is going to have much sympathy.

Anyway, you probably have to (1) tough it out with what you have, (2) go to your LBS or other knowledgeable bike mechanic and see if they can set it up better than you, or (3) wait for a failure or force a failure, and then attempt warranty replacement with Shimano (perhaps difficult if you did not buy from a Shimano authorized reseller.


----------



## Len Ciccone (Jan 17, 2008)

All good advice and words to the wise...thank you


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

BikeFixer said:


> Actually
> Shimano doesn't have these for sale, only warranty replacement.



Not selling to the public yet. But selling to the bike manufacturers for the 2010 lineups.


----------



## pferreira (Nov 11, 2009)

*Shimano 105 left shifter*

I had 2 shimano 105 left shifters break on me in a 24 hour period! On my 3rd on now and praying!!!


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*Me too!*

Broke this AM on my cyclocross bike


----------



## hunter1 (Nov 11, 2009)

*105 shifters*

What your saying is that the 105 shifter is no good? I have a 2006 lemond reno and is i think equiped with 105 shifters. The covers are silver. I only have about 200 miles on her, she is a triple ring. Is this problem more with doubles than with triples.If not coverd under warranty, What would be the cost to replace or what would you upgrade to. I bouht the bike new , But due to an illness and having another bike at the time, I'm just starting to ride the Reno.


----------



## hunter1 (Nov 11, 2009)

*105 shifters*

I have a 2006 lemond reno. I beleave it has 105 shifters, the covers are silver, if this matters. She is a triple crank. is this problem of breaking shifters more with doulbles or triples. I' m not having a problem as of yet.The bike only has 200 miles on her , due to an illness and another bike. I have just started riding her the reno is now the only bike I have. if the shifters are not coverd under warranty, How much for new ones, and what could i upgrade to.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

hunter1 said:


> What your saying is that the 105 shifter is no good? I have a 2006 lemond reno and is i think equiped with 105 shifters. The covers are silver. I only have about 200 miles on her, she is a triple ring. Is this problem more with doubles than with triples.If not coverd under warranty, What would be the cost to replace or what would you upgrade to. I bouht the bike new , But due to an illness and having another bike at the time, I'm just starting to ride the Reno.


IME the 105 shifter problem being described occurs when running doubles. The left shifter is double/ triple compatible, so if it's not adjusted properly it allows for an over shift (onto a nonexistent third ring) and jams. 

Generally speaking, the shifters perform well and are durable, so unless you're itching to spend money to solve a problem you don't have, keep the 105 shifters. With your setup you won't see any functional differences going to Ultegra.

EDIT:
According to Bikepedia, your bike is OEM equipped with Tiagra shifters.
http://www.bikepedia.com/QUICKBIKE/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2006&Brand=LeMond&Model=Reno+Triple&Type=bike


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

just blew my right 105, took a good six or seven thousand miles, i dont know what happened, but mech is sure its shot. maybe two bucks. phuck.

with the lefty i stayed on the big rings yesterday, up the hills too, it was all good, but man i f uckin felt it this morning, i need my rear derailleur back, lbs says maybe soon. keep u posted


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*Got the new one in*



macbugs said:


> Broke this AM on my cyclocross bike


It is indeed different from the old one. This one says "DOUBLE" below Shimano 105. Hopefully the problem is solved.


----------



## wobblyRider (May 10, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> I disagree. It's already 'broken' and the OP has the option to warranty it. Beyond that, adding slack to the cable defeats the purpose of using that tension to free the shifter. Your method almost guarantees it'll remain locked in position. Again, _the method described has worked for me on several occasions. _


I had the same problem with my allez about 2 days after I bought it. Took PJ's advice and it works fine now. Thanks PJ


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

interesting to hear that someone got a nine speed 5600 replacement out of shimano, my lbs told me they were all gone

anyway, i finally got a hold of a 5500, took quite a bit to track it down. lbs says the only real difference between the 56 and the 55 is the silver, as opposed to the black cover. hated to lose the black cover, color scheme on my allez elite with the easton wheels is black/red/white --looks and flies like a jet, but i would rather have my shifts on the rear derailleur than keep the cover and not be able to use the shifter. good two bucks for the 55.

lbs installed it, gonna pick it up tomorrow and go for a spin. moral of the story?

you cannot repair a broken 105 shifter. if it is a nine speed the only fix is to downgrade to tiagra nine speed, or upgrade the whole train to 105 ten speed. it kinda sucks, cause there are a lot of guys with great bikes out there who are going to learn this lesson the hard way. had me using the big rings up front for about a month, which was cool, but even so, i pretty much needed the cassette, not being able to shift back there was driving me nuts. ultimately, shimano has made the decision to go ten speed, the nine speed tiagra will be gone soon, too. so buyer beware tiagra nine, not to mention 105 nine speeds--there are, few, and soon there will be no, fixes available.


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

I've never had this happen.

But then I don't ride Shimano


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

what a difference a new shifter makes.

fuk that 55 is smoooooth baby. like butter in the back. 

good deal. c u later guys i'm going for a ride


----------

